# Another BFP after 3 days bleeding?



## pickledraisins (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I got a BFP 6 days ago, have just been bleeding for the past 3 days (fresh blood, medium flow), but did a test this morning which was positive and has moved to 2-3 weeks from 1-2 weeks (digital test). I don't want to get my hopes up, i know fresh blood isn't a good sign, but it is strange that the positive has moved on a week.

Anyone had a similar experience?

Thanks


----------



## JO35 (May 2, 2009)

Yes exactly the same happened to me.  I started to bleed day 9 after transfer had a weekend of wine and then tested as tests had arrived and clinic asked me to and.......I am now 35 weeks pg.  This does happen I was told it could have been because I had a very thick lining because of the drugs or maybe it was the other embie who knows!!
Good Luck 
Joxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Congrats on your BFP   

Have you had BETA HCG blood test to check your levels ?  If you're continuing to bleed then I would definitely ask for these to be checked, ideally twice with around 48 hours in between as they should approx double every 48 hrs.

Whilst red bleeding can sometimes be a sign of early mc, it may also be a symptom of our raging hormones, due to some irritation of the womb lining, as a side effect of the drugs, so many factors and not all of them result in loss of pg   

When I was pg 20 years ago I had no symptoms and proper periods for several months and my friend had no symptoms, no weight gain, full flow red periods and no idea she was pg...her son will be 15 this year.

I know it's hard but stay positive and I would avoid doing any more tests otherwise it's just going to drive you completely insane.  You need to contact your clinic/consultant, advise them of exactly what's happening and request some HCG blood tests.  It's a little early to have a scan as you only got BFP 6 days ago and really there wouldn't be much to see (ie foetal pole and heartbeat) until you were around 6/7 weeks and at the moment you're just over 5 weeks pg....but please do speak with your clinic.  If clinic aren't able to assist then maybe go to an EPU or your GP ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there,

I got AF today not heavy but AF with the pain n mood to go with it.I am just thinking should i continue with medication and should i go for the test?Did you continue with your medication? I have not even cried have no more energy with all the drama that go with IVF.
I just thought that blood means that was the end of it!Please let me know how it goes all the best!!!!!       

Zuri


----------



## pickledraisins (May 10, 2010)

Hi Zuri, sorry to hear that, but I would do a test anyway, as looking at the replies i received it's not necessarily a BFN.

I'm going to do another test later today and if positive go and get my bloods done tomorrow. I stopped bleeding after 3 days. I'll let you know how i get on xx


Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Pickle -
hope it's all good news for you!!

Just sent you some bubbles. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## olive2010 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey
my test date is tomm .. but i tested today ... it was BFN ...
is there any chance it cld turn positive tomm morning?
i had two 8 cell embies transferred on day 3 on may 15... 
no spotting/bleeding yet ..of and on cramps ...


----------



## pickledraisins (May 10, 2010)

Hey Olive, you could still get a BFP, it's early days.

I did another digital test yesterday and although it was positive, it had gone back to 1-2 weeks pregnant. That's it for me I guess. I'll test again tomorrow just to get a definate BFN but my period was a period. Oh well, time for a time out, i need a rest from all this and a large glass of wine x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Dear Pickledraisins 

I am so sorry about your test.  Have you been for a blood test?  What does your clinic say  

Sending you lots of hugs.  

Debbie


----------



## olive2010 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey
no bleeding yet ... but pee stick still says neg ... i am day 17 post egg collection...
maybe its just the cyclogest not letting the periods come ...


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Olive2010


Very sorry about BFN test.      After my IVF cycle it took me 4 days before AF from hell arrived, I had others say they took longer for AF to arrive.  


Saying that, there are some people who have BFP's days after OTD I tested until AF set in fully.  


I hope your BFP will happen soon.        


Hugs Debbie


----------



## olive2010 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Debbie


----------

